# Unterschied Soundkarte zu Audiointerface?



## gecco (19. Januar 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied Soundkarte zu Audiointerface?
Ich suche für meinen Pc und für Nahfeldmonitore eine andere zwischenlösung zwischen Onboardsound und Monitoren!
Ich hab so ca. 100 Euro für eine Soundlösung eingeplant!
Werde ich den Unterschied merken?


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

bei nahfeldmonitoren wirst du es auf jeden fall merken. onbaord ist ne todsünde^^

die asus xonar DG oder DX ist das eine sehr gute alternative.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2012)

Also, ein Audiointerface ist an sich nichts anderes als eine Soundkarte, nur dass halt Musiker/Tontechniker ihre Soundkarten so nennen bzw. Soundkarten, die für Musik/Ton-Bearbeitung geeignet sind können halt idR ein paar Dinge mehr als "normale" Consumer-Soundkarten, was man mit der Bezeichnung AudioInterface etwas verdeutlichen will.

Wenn Du nur Sound zum hören nutzt, musst Du kein "Audiointerface" nehmen. Rein klanglich ist ein Audiointerface auch nicht zwangsweise besser, zB eine sehr gute und teure normale Soundkarte kann einen besseren KLang haben als ein AudioInterface für 70€ - aber besser als onboardsound ist aber selbst das günstigste Audiointerface, ebenso ist auch eine normale Soundkarte für 50€ besser als onboardsound. 

Bei nem Audiointerface hast Du allerdings als Gamer auch nachteile, da die nicht auf Surround und auf "normale" Mics ausgelegt sind. Wenn Du also AUCH mal per Kopfhörer und/oder Headset spielen willst und dabei Surround nutzen willst, solltest Du lieber zu einer normalen Gamersoundkarte ab 30-50€ greifen. 


Was für Boxen hast Du denn gekauft?


----------



## gecco (20. Januar 2012)

Noch hab ich sie nicht gekauft,aber wahrscheinlich werden es Yamaha HS 50!

Bei einer Soundkarte a la Asus Xonar DX kann man halt soundmässing viel einstellen(Raumklang),was bei einem Audiointerface hardwaremässig gemacht wird!
Ich möchte die beste klangliche Lösung für Nahfeldmonitore!
Ich hab mich bis jetzt eigentlich nur für Soundkarten interessiert,von Audiointerfacelösungen hab ich leider noch keine Ahnung!
Ich wollte so um 100 Euro auslegen!
Wobei ich bei einem Audiointerface einen Vorteil hätte,ich hätte einen Lautstärkeregler,bei einer Soundkarte kann ich das nur mit der Tastatur machen!
Wie ist das bei beiden Lösungen(Soundkarte-Audiointerface)ist da ein Verstärker eingebaut?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2012)

Redest Du jetzt im speziellen von USB-Audiointerfaces? Den Audiounterfaces sind wie gesagt einfach nur "professionelle" Soundkarte, also auch interne Karten. 

Ein richtiger Verstärker ist da nie drin, also dass Du da passive Boxen direkt anschließen kannst, geht nicht. Aber eine kleine Vor-Verstärkung, so dass normale aktive Boxen wie ZB die Yamaha HS 50 drankommen (solche Boxen haben ja selber einen Verstärker eingebaut), ist da natürlich immer drin.


----------



## gecco (21. Januar 2012)

Audiointerface USB und PCIe vobei ich bei ca 100 Piepen eher bei USB bleiben muss da es hier auf dem Preissektor nicht soviele in PCIe gibt!
Ist USB genauso gut wie PCIe,von der Übertragung?
Ich hab zb. bei Thomann nachgefragt und die konnten mir nur Auskünfte über Audiointerface geben,von Soundkarten hatten die keine Ahnung,und die vertreiben massig Studio Monitore(Nahfeldmonitore)!
Ich lege so um 100 Piepen aus,wobei ich keinen 7.1 oder 5.1 oder wie auch immmer Sound brauche!
Ich brauche nur Stereo aber dafür guten Klang!
Was würdet ihr kaufen?Danke


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt: Audiounterfaces sind Soundkarten für "Musiker", und da thomann ein Musikerladen ist, haben die natürlich keine Asus Xonars oder Xfis  


Ob USB oder PCI oder PCIe ist an sich egal. Eine Frage wäre halt auch, ob es dir sehr wichtig wäre, die Volume an einem Regler einstellen zu können? Die Audiointerfaces haben halt oft auch Funktionen, die Du mitzahlst, aber gar nicht brauchst, zb 2x Mic-XLR-Anschluss, Midi usw. - das hier wäre zB ein INterface ohne viel Zeugs, was man nicht braucht: Numark DJ I/O Audio Interface aber der Regler ist AFAIK nur fürs Mic, d.h. Boxen leiser/lauter machen geht damit nicht. Und die anderen INterfaces bis ca 100€ scheinen alle "zu viel" anderen Kram zu haben... das hier wäre wohl auch noch okay: Emu 0202 USB 

für PCI: M-Audio Delta Audiophile 2496 PCI Audio Karte 
und für PCIe: EMU 0404 PCI Express


es kann aber sein, dass eine gute Xonar für 60-80€ nicht schlechter klingt.


----------



## gecco (22. Januar 2012)

Zu viel Kram finde ich nicht schlecht!
Ein Drehregler wäre von Vorteil,aber viele Anschlüsse würden mich nicht stören,im Gegenteil!
Die EMU 0404 PCI Express hätte sehr viele Anschlüsse,die wäre sicher nicht schlecht!
PCI will ich mir keine mehr kaufen weil sich das schön langsam aufhört!
Usb wäre ich komplett ungebunden,die könnte ich am Lapi auch verwenden,hätte auch was!


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Januar 2012)

Was willst du den bitte mit ner EMU karte anfangen ? Mit den meisten anschlüssen wirst du eh nix anfangen können, für was brauchst du Spdif Coax und Optisch eingänge, für was brauchst du Midi In&Out ? Für was brauchst du 2 Mono Klinken eingänge ? 

Ich sag mal so, ne Asus Xonar, oder auch ne AudioTrak Prodigy HD2 werden fürs gleiche geld einfach besser klingen, das sind allesamt einsteiger Recording karten für Musiker, das hier abstriche gemacht werden müssen bei dem preis ist klar, und diese abstriche werden eben unter anderem auch beim klang gemacht. Ich finde es sinnlos ne Musiker karte zu kaufen, wenn man damit nur Musik hören will.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Was willst du den bitte mit ner EMU karte anfangen ? Mit den meisten anschlüssen wirst du eh nix anfangen können, für was brauchst du Spdif Coax und Optisch eingänge, für was brauchst du Midi In&Out ? Für was brauchst du 2 Mono Klinken eingänge ?


 das sind halt STATT einem kleinen Stereoeingang 2x mono, mit dem Du dan Stereo aufnehmen kannst 

Was nun wirklich besser klingt, also Musikerkarte 70€ oder ne Xonar für den gleichen Preis, ist echt sehr schwer zu sagen. Bei ner Xonar zb kann man auch sagen: Treiberspielereien, 5.1-fähigkeit und Marketing zahlt man mit, bei der EMU zahlt man MIDI (wobei das kaum was an den Kosten ausmacht), Digi-In und die gute Latenz mit. Kann gut sein, dass beides beim Klang dann aufs gleiche rauskommt.

Für eine Xonar würde allerdings in jedem Falle sprechen, dass die im Zweifel Treiberupates für Spiele nachgereicht bekommt und dass man auch bei vielen Modellen Dolby Headphone nutzen kann, damit kannst Du mit normalen Stereokopfhörern in Spielen Sound und somit auch Gegner orten. Eine Musikerkarte hat so was nicht, denn Musiker spielen nicht...


----------



## gecco (12. Februar 2013)

So,jetzt bekomme ich bald meine Adam A3X und eine Audiointerface Focusrite 2i2 kauf ich mir auch noch dazu,das soll sehr gut sein!


----------



## schmidda (12. Februar 2013)

Wenn es Dich nicht stört, dass Du mit den Adams immer an XLR gebunden bist ist das sicher nicht schlecht.

EDIT: Ich nehms zurück. Geht auch unsymmetrisch...


----------



## Lelle81 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich stand letztes Jahr vor der gleichen Entscheidung wie Du. Ich habe mir auch ein Focusrite 2i2 gekauft, mit dem ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden bin.

Als Boxen habe ich mich für die Behringer 3030a entschieden und mir noch einen Behringer 2092a Subwoofer bei Ebay gekauft. Alles in allem bin ich der Meinung, dass es sehr schwierig sein wird einen besseren Klang für so "wenig" Geld zu bekommen.
Am Anfang hatte ich auch überlegt mir die Adam Audio zu holen, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese kleinen Boxen (ohne das ich sie gehört habe) einen vernünftigen Bass produzieren können. 
Die Behringer könnte man sicherlich auch getrost ohne Subwoofer betreiben.
Bin gespannt wie deine Meinung ausfällt.

P.S. das Micro meines Headsets funktioniert leider nicht mit dem Eingang des Focusrite  hab das Micro an meiner internen Soundkarte hängen.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

Es ist ja schön, dass du mit deiner Kaufentscheidung zufrieden bist. Freut mich! 



Lelle81 schrieb:


> Alles in allem bin ich der Meinung, dass es sehr schwierig sein wird einen besseren Klang für so "wenig" Geld zu bekommen.


 
Aber woher du wissen willst, dass du für das Geld nicht noch was besseres bekommen kannst ist mir schleierhaft?! Solange du nicht wirklich einen Haufen Boxen und Anlagen in der Preiskategorie gehört hast, kannst du sowas ja wohl auch kaum beurteilen können. Und solange du Boxen aufgrund der Größe (!) z.B. die Fähigkeit zur Basswidergabe absprichst bedeutet das ja nur, dass du wirklich noch nicht viel gehört hast!



Lelle81 schrieb:


> Am Anfang hatte ich auch überlegt mir die Adam Audio zu holen, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese kleinen Boxen (ohne das ich sie gehört habe) einen vernünftigen Bass produzieren können.


 
Aufgrund der Größe lässt sich kein Rückschluss auf die Basswiedergabe ziehen. Es gibt auch Böxchen mit 3" "Bässen", die so manchen Subwoofer in punkto Tiefgang alt aussehen lassen!


Aber ganz unabhängig davon, ob du jetzt das Beste fürs Geld hast oder nicht - was zählt ist, dass du zufrieden bist!


----------

